# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Two threads

## tarmyg

Hi Admin,

Accidentally started two threads here: PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY)

Could you delete one?

Thanks
~t

----------


## marcus300

I've deleted one for you, no worries  :Wink:

----------


## *Admin*

Thank you Marcus appreciate it!

----------

